# 1941 CWC Hawthorne Tank bike (Restored)  Portland



## Robertriley (Jul 9, 2015)

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/5114896473.html


----------



## jkent (Jul 9, 2015)

I have 2 of these already but man I would love to have that bike. You couldn't restore that bike for that amount.
JKent


----------



## vincev (Jul 9, 2015)

Looks like a nice deal.


----------



## Boris (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm looking into it. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2015)

The bike has a few obvious issues and I wonder what the quality of the paint is. It just looks a little fishy--hell nowadays the front brake is worth a good part of the asking price! Let us know if this is a scam Dave. V/r Shawn


----------



## Boris (Jul 10, 2015)

Still waiting to hear back. The ad is still up.


----------



## TJW (Jul 10, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Syill waiying to hear back. The ad is still up.




I'll also be interested to hear the outcome.  The deal looks almost too good to be true which, in this day and time, always makes one wonder.


----------



## Boris (Jul 10, 2015)

I've communicated with the seller. That's all I'd like to say on the subject for now.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 10, 2015)

That's the second good deal that I found up there.  The last one was $650 but was perfectly restored.  Good luck Dave!


----------



## squeedals (Jul 10, 2015)

Good grief.........if it's legit......it's a steal!

Don


----------



## Boris (Jul 10, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, what's not right on this one? Pretty sure the paint's not correct. Don't think the stem or seat are either. Handlebars? Stand looks weird too. What else?


----------



## TJW (Jul 10, 2015)

*I see some differences too*



Dave Marko said:


> Just out of curiosity, what's not right on this one? Pretty sure the paint's not correct. Don't think the stem or seat are either. Handlebars? Stand looks weird too. What else?





I know nothing about 1941 Hawthornes, but, now that you mention it, this bike has a lot differences between it and the pictures in the original color advertisement:
1.  Paint
2.  Chain Guard
3.  Wheel colors
4.  Handle bars
5.  Front light

It is a pretty bike but I could be persuaded that it is a non-standard restoration.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Like those two Panthers that are posted in the "For Sale" section--there is a big difference between 'restored' and 'refurbished", 'restified', or made to look purty! V/r Shawn


----------

